# Kayfun 3.1



## andro (2/5/14)

Who has stock of a real replica ? All the logo etc?


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

andro said:


> Who has stock of a real replica ? All the logo etc?


Fasttech maybe?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Fasttech has them...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...fun-v3-1-es-styled-rebuildable-atomizer-kit-4


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

What do you mean by a "real replica" @andro?


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

Silver said:


> What do you mean by a "real replica" @andro?



i was going to ask the same thing

original clone ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

He means "AUTHENTIC PIRATE COPY"


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

vapeking ??


----------



## Die Kriek (2/5/14)

johan said:


> He means "AUTHENTIC PIRATE COPY"


Is that like torrenting a free to play game?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Is that like torrenting a free to play game?



Exactly


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

I meant something that even if is a copy is exactly the same as the original. Like when i was living in thailand and you have grade a b c d etc of fake watches and the price of the better grade is off course more expensive but is better , done as a real close copy of the original


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

I think i find it at vapemob . The picture look cool and say 1.1 replica . I will go and see them at the shop sometime to check them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

andro said:


> I meant something that even if is a copy is exactly the same as the original. Like when i was living in thailand and you have grade a b c d etc of fake watches and the price of the better grade is off course more expensive but is better , done as a real close copy of the original


Wow, now I have learned something new.


----------

